# Is this actually DP?



## Bradros (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello my name is Bradley and i have been suffering with what i think is DP for the past 2 months. I will try my best to keep the story as short as possible because i want as many people possible to read it without draging on for too long.

Ok so i went to uni in september, at this stage i had been smoking pot for about a year but only one rare occasions, you could say 1-2 spliffs a month on average, then i came to uni and obviously with the surroundings of drugs, it became a lot more frequent, maybe a 20 bag every 2 weeks, then from about november to febuary i hardcored it, smoking most days, in these few months i was having the greatest time, i never ever had any problems with weed and how it effected me, i loved it, maybe too much. I realised i was getting a bit happy with my situation and although i loved it i needed to change for cash and health reasons, so i stopped cold-turkey. I went 4 weeks without any, give or take a toke or 2, and yeah i did have a few craving but i got on with life, with my uni work, went the gym a few times, everything was fine.

Life without weed wasant so sweet, and when i was on it my life had been changing, with friends, travelling, plans for summer, lots of things. and then 4 weeks after quitting i took LSA, its similar to LSD but just not as strong, infact really not as strong. So i took it ( a small natural seed ) i had already taken it before, i had an amazing expierence, diddnt want it to end and then yeah that was that, so 3 days pass everything is fine, then 3 days later or maybe 4 im walking through town with a friend just normal conversation and BAM, it hits me, a rush of heat through my body, slight dizzyness, a bit woozy, just strange feelings that made me freak out, i got a bit panicy and then chilled out on a bench, i got a cab home and basically just chilled out all night, when i had the crazyness i got this really strong horrible feeling like, this cant be happening to me, not now, this cant be real no way blah blah, probably something similar to how u feel when u think ru gona die or something.

So anyway after that day and to this very moment i have had headaches not a single break, non stop for 8 weeks, spots of light appearing (more so when eyes are closed) a bit of shakyness, or vibrations, and just this horrible strange feeling like life isnt the same anymore, for the first 2 weeks i couldnt walk out of my room because as soon as i went outside my head couldnt handle it, the best way to describe it is as if my head wasant stable it felt loose, weak... and it has just evolved from that day, at this moment the physical effects seem to be not as bad, but the mental thing is still bad. I have no ambition to do my uni work, my eyes dotn see things the same, i get the feeling like i cant take everything in properly, light definatly has an effect, my plans for summer, well its like all the excitment and plans i had have just gone, like i dont care anymore, its almost like depression. But i also still have weed cravings, i through bob marley on yesterday and was desperate to spark up a blunt lol. And i did smoke weed during this 8 week episode, it diddnt make it worse or better, nor did alcohol, so i dont know if they are to blame.

But now i am here wondering what is up with me and what to do. I am currently in the process of seeing doctors and what not, but i duno if thats gona help, i have noticed 90% of the people who have DP dont have these strange physical effects im having, such as headaches and whatever.

I mean i was told abotu this site by a friend, and i read all thsi stuff and i was like yeah this is me! this is what im having, but then there was quite a lot fo stuff that i wasant getting, like no fear of death not caring about anything, feeling like its a dream, numbness to any emotion, not recognising you rown hand or face, i mean i dont get this kinda stuff, well i do feel a bit dreamy. My point is i dont know if i have just looked at this site and saw some of the same or similar things that are happening to me and thought yes this is me, i have DP, yano like when you feel sick you check up brain tumors on the internet and see you have those symptoms and your like arghhh no i have a brain tumor, when infact u just have a flu.

Then again maybe im just trying to escape from the real fact that i do have DP. At the end of the day this feeling this weirdness, has put a big downer on my life, the mental and physical things have paused my uni work my social life, ever since that day my life has been put on hold.

Now does any1 have any ideas if this is DP, or just something similar? I mean are there any clear signs or feelings that can determine dp?

I realised i have blabbered on for a while like i said i wouldnt, i hope a few people take the time to read my story.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I just wanted to welcome you mate... so "welcome" =)


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

dp is a symptom, it sounds like you're problem is drug induced and if u stay of them it will get better. doing is better than thinking.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

LSA yuck. I was going to take that once but i couldnt bear the thought of the morning glory seed nausea. It's so easily available to but i just cant stand puking.

Anyway ya it sounds drug related and was probley triggered off by what sounds like a flashback. The thing that hit you after the trip definatly sounds like a flashback for sure so that maybe triggered off your dp/dr. It's kinda like post traumtic stress when you have a bad trip or a bad flashback and that can trigger off dp/dr.

So id say lay off all drug's for awile and see if you get better. Id say you should.


----------



## Bradros (Mar 23, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> LSA yuck. I was going to take that once but i couldnt bear the thought of the morning glory seed nausea. It's so easily available to but i just cant stand puking.
> 
> Anyway ya it sounds drug related and was probley triggered off by what sounds like a flashback. The thing that hit you after the trip definatly sounds like a flashback for sure so that maybe triggered off your dp/dr. It's kinda like post traumtic stress when you have a bad trip or a bad flashback and that can trigger off dp/dr.
> 
> So id say lay off all drug's for awile and see if you get better. Id say you should.


ive taken it twice and never puked, came close but diddnt, depends how you consume it and what you have eaten


----------

